# vixen tor



## nightowl (Sep 29, 2005)

was there some protest about the closure of vixen tor to the public the other day? someone in work was telling me he heard about some trespass on dartmoor but couldn't remember where it was. vixen tor was only thing i thought it might be


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 29, 2005)

> A total of around 80 climbers, walkers and local people protested the loss of access to the Tor, which was closed to the public in 2003. The protest was conducted peacefully, and witnessed by police, press, radio and TV. Several routes were climbed, and protesters unfurled a banner reading “Vixen Tor for all to enjoy” on top of the Tor.



http://www.thebmc.co.uk/news_det.asp?item_id=887

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/devon/4278380.stm


----------



## nightowl (Sep 29, 2005)

thanx. really don't see what the landowner's gripe is with this one. i've been up there many a time and it's hardly as if you're looking over someone's garden fence. any dwelling is a fair distance away


----------



## tastebud (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## tobyjug (Sep 30, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> was there some protest about the closure of vixen tor to the public the other day? someone in work was telling me he heard about some trespass on dartmoor but couldn't remember where it was. vixen tor was only thing i thought it might be




This did feature on both local BBC and ITV news bulletins.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 30, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> thanx. really don't see what the landowner's gripe is with this one. i've been up there many a time and it's hardly as if you're looking over someone's garden fence. any dwelling is a fair distance away




The landowner has won a legal case that Vixen Tor is not included in the right to roam areas.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The landowner has won a legal case that Vixen Tor is not included in the right to roam areas.


Which is a real shame.  It's a lovely place and I'll always remember having sex in its shadow. 

If I'm ever in the area again I'll go and see it anyway.  Bastard.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 30, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It's a lovely place and I'll always remember having sex in its shadow.



i did it on top of western beacon. hmm, maybe a 'which dartmoor tor have you had sex on thread' is called for


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 30, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> i did it on top of western beacon. hmm, maybe a 'which dartmoor tor have you had sex on thread' is called for


----------



## rowan (Feb 27, 2006)

*Greed!!*

Un-fuckin-believable!!    

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/4752480.stm 

Landmark owner demands £400,000

The owner of a Dartmoor landmark is asking for almost £400,000 over 10 years to restore public access.  Mary Alford ended access to Vixen Tor near Merrivale in 2003, saying she feared being held liable for accidents.

She wants a one-off payment of £30,000 and an annual sum of £35,000 and insurance costs.

Dartmoor National Park, which will consider this week whether to continue talks, is offering £1,500 a year, which it says reflects usual access payments.

Mrs Alford put up barbed wire fences and Keep Out signs on the land after 30 years of public access to the Tor, known as the Sphinx of Dartmoor.

It was then listed for public access under the Right to Roam legislation, but the owner appealed against that and won.

Mrs Alford says she has arrived at her total following considerable research, looking at other areas and agreements.

The Tor has been the scene of protests by campaigners including the British Mountaineering Council."


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.classic.co.uk/holiday-cottage/desc-1554.html

the person who owns this house is a lawyer(putting in terms of lawyerdom...he earns roguhly 19 times more than the lawyer of Chelsea football club<<<who is another former friend of mine,+ a substantial bonus...this was discussed in front of me a couple of Easters ago)...if I told you the shit he has pulled you'd understand why he's a very rich man and why _possibly_ this has continued to the point it is now at...but before you get all hopes up...I tell you he has married into the CIA  and lot of dodgy Eastern European stuff toooo ...no sh*tting ya Rowan...personally I would keep well clear of Vixen Tor...I keep clear because I have alot of family connections/children/stuff....ironically the last time I saw him I was dragging someone else off from smacking him at a party there...20 odd years after the event he still can't stop bragging about he childhood sexual exploits with my, now ex, and this other man's wife. This lawyer's wife is well doable aswell(well I liked her alot..and tried to stop him getting his hooks into her,,,but failed)...had a funny moment with her at her wedding...but me being a gentlement declined the invitation...wish I fucking had now!!!  but all the armed Secret Service and Marines with rifles put me off...oh and my wife of course!!!  

I knew I should have chinned him when he and his mates turned up uninvited to my wedding and all the other social events he marred in my marriage...but he's the _donewell type of twat_ that mother-in-laws and their ilk love...but yep he's a twat!  

Oh and from what I know of Mary wozit..she's a twat tooooo...problems have been going on with her and the Maristowe Estate and the Commoners for yonks...my wife was the Private Secretary for the Estate...we used todo the paperwork that the usual staff werent allowed to see and letter...the really dodgy eviction/bankruting tenants stuff...she was about then bleating...most locals jus ignore her.  

/there I've said that now...been meaning toooo.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 28, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> i did it on top of western beacon. hmm, maybe a 'which dartmoor tor have you had sex on thread' is called for


Could be an interesting alternative to the ten tors challenge thingy    :
http://www.events.ex.ac.uk/tentors/


----------



## nightowl (Mar 1, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Could be an interesting alternative to the ten tors challenge thingy    :
> http://www.events.ex.ac.uk/tentors/



i used to go to one of the schools that entered teams for that. seeing friends walking rather delicately for days afterwards was enough to put me off


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 1, 2006)

I did the ten tors (polishes shiny team leader badge)

But only the 35 mile version.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Timely bump cos vixen tor is the best tor on dartmoor


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I did the ten tors (polishes shiny team leader badge)
> 
> But only the 35 mile version.


I was the map reader in chief on my team  Only did the 35 mile version as well though


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Timely bump cos vixen tor is the best tor on dartmoor


Nah, it's Great Mis Tor


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Nah, it's Great Mis Tor


Vixen tor.

*End Of*

heh


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

meh


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

phhhh-eah


----------

